# Butterfly Jungle Conwy



## Feline (Jun 19, 2008)

I have visited the Butterfly Jungle in nearby Conwy and took numerous pictures of butterflies. A great place to visit...here are just a couple of photographs I took...


----------



## tirediron (Jun 19, 2008)

Very nice work, I especially like #2!


----------



## Feline (Jun 19, 2008)

tirediron said:


> Very nice work, I especially like #2!


 
Thank you John. I have taken many photographs at the Butterfly Jungle Conwy that day. I must have spent hours there, trying to get the right shots. I don't believe in altering the taken images too much, apart from what I can do with my camera on the spot, which is mainly cropping. I do have some more images on a little website in an album called 'Butterflies and Flowers'. Please feel free to follow the link and take a look: http://wildlifepics.spaces.live.com . There are just too many photographs to list in this thread.... I would very much appreciate your opinion.


----------



## Antarctican (Jun 19, 2008)

That second shot is lovely...nice strong colours, and good focus. Unfortunately, the focus on the head area of the butterfly in the first shot was soft, and you cut off the tip of the antenna, or else it would have been a really special shot too.  

I love shooting in butterfly conservatories...so much fun to see the exotic species and try to get the 'perfect shot'.


----------



## Feline (Jun 20, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> That second shot is lovely...nice strong colours, and good focus. Unfortunately, the focus on the head area of the butterfly in the first shot was soft, and you cut off the tip of the antenna, or else it would have been a really special shot too.
> 
> I love shooting in butterfly conservatories...so much fun to see the exotic species and try to get the 'perfect shot'.


 
Thank you for your comments Antarctican. I see what you mean about the antenna, so I have re-cropped the picture. Unfortunately there is nothing I can do about the focus, but I will certainly take more care next time and try to get the right bits in focus. The focus in this picture seems to be strongest on the tail rather than the head, which is a bit of a shame, I agree...


----------

